# New catfish paylake



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

My cousin called me up yesterday telling me about this paypond he found.Its in this old man's back yard anyone ever herd of this place. I think my cousin said its in columbus to.PLUS he said the most people he ever seen there was about 15 people there..He said it cost 10 bucks to get in..Ill call him later for anyone who wants directions............................ \m/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

getitgetit said:


> My cousin called me up yesterday telling me about this paypond he found.Its in this old man's back yard anyone ever herd of this place. I think my cousin said its in columbus to.PLUS he said the most people he ever seen there was about 15 people there..He said it cost 10 bucks to get in..Ill call him later for anyone who wants directions............................ \m/


Why don't you just go buy some fillets at Giant Eagle?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Oh man I better go get some popcorn for this one


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Your post really doesn't give enough details.Ok it's a pond somewhere in Columbus that you gotta pay to get in to,does it have a name?Should I try to google it but what'd I type,pay pond in old mans backyard in columbus?I wonder how many results that one would get.Please don't feel like I'm picking on ya but I kinda am.We need better details.Where's it at,how many acres,$10 for how long,what's in there to catch?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah more info


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Your post really doesn't give enough details.Ok it's a pond somewhere in Columbus that you gotta pay to get in to,does it have a name?Should I try to google it but what'd I type,pay pond in old mans backyard in columbus?I wonder how many results that one would get.Please don't feel like I'm picking on ya but I kinda am.We need better details.Where's it at,how many acres,$10 for how long,what's in there to catch?


Dude i was waiting for someone to post so i can give info plus waiting for the call with directions chill.....I went out with my cousin saterday night and caught 1 27lb flathead..ITS called pucket lakes 1207 commercial point rd south of i-270....2ACRES Catfish and bass 10$ for 12 hours..Peace \m/


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Why don't you just go buy some fillets at Giant Eagle?


Why do that when i can hit the scioto and get em free...... \m/


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> yeah more info





ITS called pucket lakes 1207 commercial point rd south of i-270 \m/


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks G--
I think I drove past that last month wondering what it was. Now my question is answered.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

getitgetit said:


> Dude i was waiting for someone to post so i can give info plus waiting for the call with directions chill.....I went out with my cousin saterday night and caught 1 27lb flathead..ITS called pucket lakes 1207 commercial point rd south of i-270....2ACRES Catfish and bass 10$ for 12 hours..Peace \m/


Where do you think that 27lb. flat head came from since they can't be farm raised.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know what it is, but I always get a little excited when I see a getitgetit thread start up.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont know how that works out.....


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I don't know what it is, but I always get a little excited when I see a getitgetit thread start up.




Lol why's that


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kurtis said:


> Where do you think that 27lb. flat head came from since they can't be farm raised.


It came from your honey hole


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Makes me want to PUKE!!!!!!! Rape it all tell theres no fish in our rivers and lakes!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing how many times this contentious subject can be regurgitated.

Some like to fish them, some like to puke. Just be careful not to puke all down the front of your shirt

Same ole, same ole, same ole................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> i don't know what it is, but i always get a little excited when i see a getitgetit thread start up.


me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Jared2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hate pay lakes


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Amazing how many times this contentious subject can be regurgitated.
> 
> Some like to fish them, some like to puke. Just be careful not to puke all down the front of your shirt
> 
> Same ole, same ole, same ole................




Thanks for the helpful tip! LOL!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info,forgot about the thread or I woulda thanked ya sooner.Was only foolin with you anyways in my earlier post.Sounds like a place I might have to check out sometime,thanks again.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Thanks for the info,forgot about the thread or I woulda thanked ya sooner.Was only foolin with you anyways in my earlier post.Sounds like a place I might have to check out sometime,thanks again.



Yeah its a layed back place to fish use gold fish on a bobber thats what i got mine on.....\m/


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Kurtis said:


> Where do you think that 27lb. flat head came from since they can't be farm raised.




Babe winkle i KNOW nothing about how them people get them fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

getitgetit said:


> Babe winkle i KNOW nothing about how them people get them fish.


Not even going to touch this one.....


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

getitgetit said:


> Babe winkle i KNOW nothing about how them people get them fish.


Poke fun or call names all you like. But if some so called fishermen keep breaking the law to make a few bucks. By take the large breeding fish out of OUR lakes and rivers so they can die in a pay pond. There won't be any left for our children or theirs. If you can live with this I feel sorry for you!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Kurtis said:


> Poke fun or call names all you like. But if some so called fishermen keep breaking the law to make a few bucks. By take the large breeding fish out of OUR lakes and rivers so they can die in a pay pond. There won't be any left for our children or theirs. If you can live with this I feel sorry for you!


Dude i keep saying i dont know were they get there fish from i just started fishing these lakes with my cousin a year ago and im not going to argue about something i know nothing about. if there raping the rivers and lakes for fish of course im AGAINST IT.but i dont know anything about that i dont know if there farm raised next time i go ill [email protected]


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the big blues and flats are caught out of the Ohio and other major rivers. The channels could be taken locally or in lakes like Kentucky Lake, I guess blues could also come from KY lake an other lakes like it. I would guess that any good size fish was caught with trot line somewhere in Ohio, KY or Tennessee and then sold to the pay lakes. It takes quite a while to grow a nice channel in Ohio with our weather so it would definitely impact our fishing.

I wouldn't trust that any of the fish at a pay lake are safe to eat.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just never got the paylake thing.
It's like camping by one of those retention ponds by the interstate.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i think the tournements are pretty cool , i have not fished a pay lake since i was a kid but i would nt mind draggin a few bigguns with the 6500 and making some cash !!


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Channel cats can be raised by fish farms but not to any great size. Blue cats and flat heads can't be farm raised at all. There are com. fisherman fishing the lower ohio and mississippi that can legaly sell fish to the pay ponds. But the shear number of large fish in these ponds means some of them are getting their fish illegaly. Several times when getting bait on the ohio I have been aproched about selling any big fish.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

to each their own.
there's nothing wrong with fishing a paylake.go have fun!


----------

